# SNOWBOB11's Lawn Journal 2021



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Link to last years journal here.

It's been a early start to the season in Ontario. Early warmth and early green up.

Today I gave the lawn its first reel mow of the season. Definitely needed to be mowed as it was getting long.

Before today I haven't done too much to the lawn yet. It was good to be back out in the lawn cleaning up and mowing. I have bought my fertilizer for the season. I purchased from a supplier I haven't used yet. I stocked up on spreadable AMS as well as some spray grade AMS that I plan on tank mixing when spraying t-nex/iron. The bag doesn't say 21-0-0 on it which I found odd. It only says 99% AMS. I've had spray grade ASM before but this one is much finer almost like powder.



Should dissolve easily. I'll try it out and see how it works.

Also got some SOP as I was almost out. It is a mini greens grade like prill size.

Thanks to @SumBeach35 for getting me 3 bags of feature as well. I had feature a couple years ago and really liked it. Last year I used main event but I'm glad to be back to feature again. It gives a great green.

This year my main focus will be preventing summer patch as last year it did some damage to parts of the lawn which caused me to have to seed a few areas last fall. I'll be ready with preventative Azoxy and propiconazole to try and stop the SP before it starts. I also got a bottle of Thiophanate-methyl in case the SP does start to affect the area. It seems to be best suited for stopping SP and Azoxy and propi are for prevention.

Other plans this year will be to hopefully get some levelling done and also try and get the back yard thicker. It gets less sun so the bluegrass is slower in spreading.

I haven't yet serviced the mowers for the season. Hopefully I can do that this weekend. I did have the fleet out today getting some work in.



Anyways here is where the lawn stands as of today. The color and green up is well ahead of last year and I'm pretty happy where we are.





The bare spots are plugged triv areas from last season that need to fill in.

Prodiamine goes down tomorrow.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Looking great Bob!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That looks very nice!

I have Summer Patch issues. You want to start preventive fungicide applications when soil temps hit 65 degrees. Azoxystrobin should be your mainstay for prevention.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Looking great! Would you mind sharing where you got your AMS and what you paid?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Sinclair Thank you. Yours is looking great as well. Not dealing with the worm castings as much as you are right now but usually later in the year they can be annoying when you reel mow.

@bernstem Yes. I have a soil temp thermometer and I'll be checking the soil temp at 2" for when it gets to 65F. I need to be ready this year. Don't want a repeat of last season.

@davegravy I got the AMS from Allturf. This is the first time ordering from them. If my memory is correct it was like $28 for the 50lb bag. I got 3 bags and a bag of the spray AMS which was the same price. $20 for them to deliver.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

@SNOWBOB11 glad I asked, I was just about to place an order with them. Didn't realize they also had spray grade AMS... Didnt realize there was a problem melting down and spraying the regular stuff (which I did last season). Is it just a risk of clogging your sprayer?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

davegravy said:


> @SNOWBOB11 glad I asked, I was just about to place an order with them. Didn't realize they also had spray grade AMS... Didnt realize there was a problem melting down and spraying the regular stuff (which I did last season). Is it just a risk of clogging your sprayer?


The regular granular AMS is a less refined dirtier prill. I think you can melt it and spray but yes you can plug the sprayer easier and it takes longer to actually dissolve. I would definitely use a strainer if melting the regular prill one.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > @SNOWBOB11 glad I asked, I was just about to place an order with them. Didn't realize they also had spray grade AMS... Didnt realize there was a problem melting down and spraying the regular stuff (which I did last season). Is it just a risk of clogging your sprayer?
> ...


Yep, a pair of old pantyhose worked a treat for me last season :lol: but if it's the same cost I'd rather skip the hassle.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great Bob!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Cant wait to watch the progress for you this season.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hopefully the snow doesn't damage the buds on the peach tree out back.



I was out this AM digging out a few sqft of sod out front from under the snow to save it from them drilling for fibre internet that's being installed in our neighbourhood. Fun fun.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Hopefully the snow doesn't damage the buds on the peach tree out back.
> 
> 
> 
> I was out this AM digging out a few sqft of sod out front from under the snow to save it from them drilling for fibre internet that's being installed in our neighbourhood. Fun fun.


I feel ya. Looking similar here in western PA.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mowed and sprayed today. I'm hoping to be spraying more nitrogen this season along with my granular apps.

The mix I used was

.175 lb/M Urea
.175 lb/M AMS
2.5 TSP/M Citric acid
2 oz/M Feature

It was cold out this evening so I used warm water as the carrier. I left out T-nex as the grass still isn't in spring flush yet and the temperatures have been on the cooler side. Next week will be warmer with rain.

I dropped granular AMS on the neighbors renovated lawn from last season. It really needed N. It's been slower than my yard to get going this spring. I will continue to spoon feed it to get it thicker.

I was going to do a app of SOP but it got late so maybe tomorrow.



Here's a random picture of my soil profile from a soil probe.



Also glad to say I'm now a owner of a eley hose reel. I got it a few weeks ago but installed it last week. All the good things you hear about eley is true. Great quality, smooth rolling and it looks great. Finished off the install with some stainless steel hex head bolts and stainless steel fender washers.



Finally I took apart the rotary scissors sharpened the blades and greased it. I abuse that thing pretty bad with edging against the concrete curb but it works great.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 how did you get that Eley into the country?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> @SNOWBOB11 how did you get that Eley into the country?


I used a freight forwarder. myusaddress.ca. Eley offers free shipping so I only had to pay the shipping and changes from the freight forwarder. Although the cost was highish for the reel I was so tired of changing the plastic reel every 1-2 years and this one looks like so much higher quality I feel it was worth it. We will see.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks dark already! I started the PGR though, considering cooler temps will also mean it will kick later too (will take longer to build growth suppression). Assuming sooner is better than later played well for me so far...except of lime. Never again in spring!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Despite the cooler temperatures this week and today the grass has started to grow quicker. Clipping yield has increased from last week. There was snow flurries in the air this evening but I still was able to give the lawn a mow earlier on as it started to get tall. I lowered the HOC to 7/8" from the last mow. It's almost time to start PGR.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Looks like you had a good response from the FEature.

We have had cool temps here too. I am still holding on any FEature apps on thr main law .


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

SumBeach35 said:


> Looks like you had a good response from the FEature.
> 
> We have had cool temps here too. I am still holding on any FEature apps on thr main law .


It's great stuff. Especially for a soil with high ph like mine. If anyone is on the fence about using it over traditional FAS I feel they should.

Speaking of high ph I meant to post my soil test results as I like to keep them in each journal for each year.





Phosphorus has actually come down in the back yard a fair amount from last years crazy high numbers. Potassium has gone down too out front which is odd being I applied SOP monthly last year. Will continue to do so.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you had a good response from the FEature.
> ...


@SNOWBOB11 can I ask where you got the FEature from? I am trying to get some, but it seems no one will ship to us in Canada.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

JBC-1 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > SumBeach35 said:
> ...


Look no further than Mr @SumBeach35. He was willing to shipped to me. PM him and see if he'll send to you too. Shipping is kind of killer but I bought 3 3lb bags so it was one shipping cost and will last me several years.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Phosphorus has actually come down in the back yard a fair amount from last years crazy high numbers. Potassium has gone down too out front which is odd being I applied SOP monthly last year. Will continue to do so.


So apparently the M3 method can underreport P in alkaline soil, and the Olsen method is better suited. This is why g-man and others use the SW3 Waypoint test even though it's described as a test for west coast soils.

I used it this year and it indicated an excess of P from the M3 method and a shortage of P from the Olsen method. I suspect you may be in the same boat as me ie you may actually need to apply P. Just FYI.

If you're interested in learning the background / technical reasoning I can dig up and link my soil testing thread where Ridgerunner walks through it.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

@JBC-1 I'm looking to pick some up too, if you end up deciding to buy it might save us some $$ to share shipping costs.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

davegravy said:


> @JBC-1 I'm looking to pick some up too, if you end up deciding to buy it might save us some $$ to share shipping costs.


@SNOWBOB11 thanks for the advice. Will reach out to @SumBeach35

@davegravy I am in for that. Will let you know what I find out, and shoot you a PM.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

davegravy said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Phosphorus has actually come down in the back yard a fair amount from last years crazy high numbers. Potassium has gone down too out front which is odd being I applied SOP monthly last year. Will continue to do so.
> ...


I did see in the home town thread where RR was talking a bit about this. It's something I will be looking into further in the future. The backyard being high in P was not too surprising to me as I used to use a lot of 24-25-4 fertilizer back there. In this instance I believe the overly high numbers are a representation of that. The K being lower than last year was odd to me as I keep up with SOP monthly. If the SW3 test is better for high Ph I would consider trying it but would like to do some more research for myself first.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mowed this evening. The first app of t-nex will go down tomorrow when there's no rain. Will do the same tank mix as last spray app but with the addition of t-nex.

The grass is growing quite quick right now and it needs mowing every 2-3 days.

The weather is going to warm up with sun later this week which is good. It's been a cloudy cool rainy last few weeks.

Current HOC is 7/8".



I used Sinclair's hand in the photo trick to help show the color.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Beautiful! Your soil is almost straight on. Sulphur? A 'white' card white balance calibration works best.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Babameca said:


> Beautiful! Your soil is almost straight on. Sulphur? A 'white' card white balance calibration works best.


Thanks. No sulphur. I have though about trying to lower the ph but not sure if it's really worth it or realistic to do so.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

On 5/11 was the first t-nex app of the year. I did a mix of

Sprayed urea .175 lb/k
Sprayed ammonium sulfate .175 lb/k
T-nex .15 oz/k
Feature 2 oz/k
Citric acid 2.5 tsp/k

On 5/16 I did the first SP fungicide prevention app. I went out very early in the AM and applied before the sun came out too much so I could water in immediately to get the fungicide to the root zone. I went with propiconazole at the lower 14 day rate for the first app. I am debating either switching over to azoxy or doing a propi/azoxy mix for app 2 next weekend. I saw a video where they had test plots and azoxy is the clear winner for summer patch prevention so I'm not sure I want to wait too much longer before switching to azoxy.

5/19 I spread 2 lb/k ammonium sulfate or just over .40 lb N/k. This was the first granular N app of the season for the front lawn as it's been only spray so far.

Mowed yesterday evening with HOC right around 7/8".



If you look beside the tree there is a small brown spot. I think it is actually just a dry spot. There might be something under the surface (either a rock or tree root) that caused that spot to go brown as soon as the weather heated up.



I gave the area extra water and it has got better in the last day and started to green back up.

After I took the picture I planted out some annuals in the beds. I still need to spread some mulch.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sometimes it's hard to find the right time of day to take pictures but this one was from a mower I was selling and the listing picture. I think it was a good time for a picture to show the density of the grass which I'm happy with this season.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Azoxy is much better for our climate/cultivars but man is it pricey! That's why I have propi but I'm planning on staying away from fungicides unless I really need to use them. My watering/mowing/soil amendment is much more on point this year so hopefully I'm good to go. Last year made for the perfect fungus factory.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

doverosx said:


> Azoxy is much better for our climate/cultivars but man is it pricey! That's why I have propi but I'm planning on staying away from fungicides unless I really need to use them. My watering/mowing/soil amendment is much more on point this year so hopefully I'm good to go. Last year made for the perfect fungus factory.


I have azoxy 2SC Select which is $120 USD. More than propi yes but a necessity for summer patch prevention.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I saw a video where they had test plots and azoxy is the clear winner for summer patch prevention so I'm not sure I want to wait too much longer before switching to azoxy.


Can't go wrong with azoxy for SP. If I can critique that video though, Dr. Clarke is not post irrigating those fungicides. A 4 gal/M carrier is not going to get that product down to where it needs to be. This is especially true for propi and its high Koc values as compared to azoxy which has a much lower Koc. With a high Koc and not immediately irrigated in, it will bind and stay at the soil surface and never reach where it needs to be, which is in the rootzone. This would explain the poor results for propi in his trial. You need 62 gal to put down .1" of water/M. 125 gal/M to put down .2" would be better. 4 gal/M is less than .01" equivalent.

https://turfpathology.ces.ncsu.edu/2017/07/post-application-irrigation-critical-for-root-disease-control/

https://www.golfdom.com/help-your-fungicide-with-post-application-irrigation/


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Pete1313 Thanks for the links. Getting the fungicide to the root zone does seem to be imperative for SP control. For me I don't have irrigation. I have 2500 sqft front lawn, 500 side and 500 back. I figured the best way for me to get the fungicide watered in was watering by hand. I sprayed the front lawn (takes about 5 minutes from start to finish) then stopped and started watering with the hose that was out already ready to go. I can water the hole front lawn with about a 1/4" of water in 45 minutes. I then did the same thing with the side and then back lawns. I know this is not ideal and would be better with sprinklers that could do the hole lawn in 10 minutes. I'm hoping it's watered in quick enough.

I feel it's still good to get the propiconazole down as the first app and I know you went that route as well. I did want to do at least 2 fungicide instead of sticking to just one. I don't feel I over regulated the turf with the propi and t-nex as I did a low t-nex rate. I think I'm leaning toward a propi/azoxy mix for app 2. This is the first year I'm trying to prevent SP so trying to feel out and see what works best for the grass. We will see if I was successful in a month or so if the grass turns brown and crispy or not :thumbup:

By the way pete knows what video I'm talking about without me saying it but for anyone else that hasn't seen it here it is.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Azoxystrobin and propiconazole applied this evening for second SP prevention app. Was out for a couple hours spraying then hand watering in each area separately. Next app will be in 3 weeks just azoxy.

Seed heads starting to get mowed off now. It was a heavy seed head season this year.

Finally had some rain yesterday. It's been down right drought the last few weeks. Grass looks better from it.

The cable company installing fibre ran the cable to the house which meant a channel had to be dug. It's not bad and the grass will recover.

No pictures this evening as it got too late. Maybe take some tomorrow.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Had 3 straight days of spray applications last week. First on the 27th was urea/AMS/T-nex/feature/CA. Second was prodiamine on the 28th and third was the azoxy/prop mix on the 29th.

Today I got in a mow. Went for a double cut to get the stragglers the first cut missed.







This is usually the time bewitched looks it's best IMO. Seed heads almost gone and at its best green.

I have the sprinkler running now. Temps have been good but we need some rain.

Here's the backyard.



Backyard gets a lot of shade. Last year was a bit of a struggle but this year it's doing much better.

I'd like to do a app of alfalfa/kelp meal sometime this week or next. I have a bag and a half left over from last year and I have always liked that fert.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Beautiful!!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Very nice. I like the Azoxy plus Propi for Summer Patch. Azoxy alone increases Dollar Spot pressure and mixing Propi in with it takes care of that.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

bernstem said:


> Very nice. I like the Azoxy plus Propi for Summer Patch. Azoxy alone increases Dollar Spot pressure and mixing Propi in with it takes care of that.


Thanks. I'm hoping it does the job. Definitely don't want to deal with SP like last year. So far so good but it's still too early.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. I like the Azoxy plus Propi for Summer Patch. Azoxy alone increases Dollar Spot pressure and mixing Propi in with it takes care of that.
> ...


You want the first application when soil temps are 65 degrees. Reapply 4 weeks later.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

bernstem said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


In the video above it seems the best preventative was on a 21 day cycle for azoxy. That's what I was going to aim for. So next app would be after mid month.

Didn't mean I hope the one application does the job. I know it's just the start. :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mowed this evening. Started with the regular mower with the bag on then the reel in a cross pattern. Lots of leaves and stick to pick up.

I let the grass get away from me a bit as it's been 6 days since the last cut (it happens). Even though it's under regulation it still is growing fairly fast so I definitely broke the 1/3 rule.

I'm not unhappy with the top growth I'm getting but on my next app of t-nex I will raise the rate just slightly.



I'm at just below 7/8". Probably 13/16". I contemplated raising to 1" with the heat but I think it's ok as is.

I think I've said it already in this journal but I'm very happy with the turf density this season. This is now year 4 for me with bluegrass and it is the thickest it's been and also the most upright the growth of the grass blades of that makes any sense.





I think in some areas it's a bit too thick and that's not a good thing either. I would like to aerate the lawn later this season. Possibly before doing some leveling.

Here's a few pictures of the gardens.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's a picture after the sun went down for another look. Shows how much the color can look different in different light.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That is tight looking turf! Love the landscaping too.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> That is tight looking turf! Love the landscaping too.


Thanks. I appreciate it!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I need to come by and check this out. I am pretty sure you are 2 min from my office..


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks great man! In a similar path for SP control. I saw somewhere here, that watering in propi takes away of the regulation effect. Hope it does! at 2oz I may hit full stop otherwise :lol:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Babameca said:


> Looks great man! In a similar path for SP control. I saw somewhere here, that watering in propi takes away of the regulation effect. Hope it does! at 2oz I may hit full stop otherwise :lol:


Last year I did a application of propiconazole mixed with t-nex. I did not water that in because it was to deal with a leaf fungus. The lawn got over regulated and had bad look for a little.

I have seen no regulation effect with propiconazole this year when watered in immediately.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I did application #3 of t-nex for the season yesterday evening. Raised the rate to .25 oz/ksqft. Growth was still a little on the high side and I was getting over a inch of clippings per week. Although temperatures are decent for growth I wanted it a little slower.

Rates of what I put down

Sprayed urea .175 lb/k
Sprayed ammonium sulfate .175 lb/k
T-nex .25 oz/k
Feature 1.75 oz/k
Citric acid 2.5 tsp/k

Next SP prevention app goes down on the weekend. First was propiconazole, second was a propi/azoxy mix, this will be azoxy only.

Snuck in a mow this morning then rinsed in the spray from yesterday evening.



I don't think I've posted a picture yet of last years neighbors renovated lawn.



Is it drought stressed from lack of them watering? Yes. Does it only get cut once a week when I decide it's getting too long and do it myself? Yes. But it's thick and a bluegrass lawn that's cut at 2" that can take some dormancy. There very happy with it and that's the main thing.

While I was mowing this AM a truck came to hydroseed the common area circle in my neighborhood. Took a picture mid seeding.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Finally a good soaking rain. Will help with the drought conditions we have been experiencing.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Finally a good soaking rain. Will help with the drought conditions we have been experiencing.


Yes… I also got a good rain…$36.49 worth….


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

3rd preventative fungicide app went down on the 20th. Azoxystrobin .77oz/k. So far so good on SP. July will be the test month as last year that's when things really went down hill.

There is a issue with brown seed stalks still hanging around. This was a very heavy seed head year and the stalks have stuck more than normal. While it's not terrible It's enough to make me think about going the proxy route next spring. It has given the grass a slight off look in what is otherwise grass that is doing well.

I mowed this morning and finished just before the passing t-storms came through.



Was good to get the rain today as it can only help. More rain forecasted this week.

I've been pretty light on nitrogen this year but did .35lb N/ksqft of AMS on June 16th.

I need to do SOP for this month but haven't yet. Probably on the weekend I will.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great. Seed heads have been bad for sure. In my unregulated grass they are thick and yellow. Tnex all but stopped them in the front…


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Looking great! Seed heads awful here too. Wanting to try PGR...maybe.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great. Seed heads have been bad for sure. In my unregulated grass they are thick and yellow. Tnex all but stopped them in the front…


They have just sat there longer than usual. Last year I had very little seed heads this year is different. I would like to try proxy early next season.



SodFace said:


> Looking great! Seed heads awful here too. Wanting to try PGR...maybe.


Thanks. PGR won't do anything for them now but if you get on the primo/proxy train early it can alleviate them.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

:thumbup: Looking good. Hopefully the summer patch will stay suppressed. I have had a pretty good year so far with SP prevention as well, but I am also keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

bernstem said:


> :thumbup: Looking good. Hopefully the summer patch will stay suppressed. I have had a pretty good year so far with SP prevention as well, but I am also keeping my fingers crossed.


Hoping so as well. Don't want to have to deal with it again this year. If I can keep it away for the next 3 weeks I think I'll be good for this season.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just wanted to post a quick picture from today when the sun was out.



Also had to say I was having a bit of a issue with the color and look of the lawn looking off. I had attributed it to a too high application of t-nex as I went higher with my last app. I mentioned this to g-man and we were talking a bit about rates and what not. Anyways @Pete1313 chimed in but not only that he pm'd me and while he was at work we further chatted for a while about what the issue might be. He even further asked g-man if he agreed with his assessment. I'm not going to go into detail about what we discussed but the point I'm making is you don't often see someone go above and beyond and actually reach out to help you with a issue your having. I'm only 32 years old so I don't want to sound like a old man but you just don't see that anymore and I really appreciate it and didn't want it to go unnoticed.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Just wanted to post a quick picture from today when the sun was out.
> 
> 
> 
> Also had to say I was having a bit of a issue with the color and look of the lawn looking off. I had attributed it to a too high application of t-nex as I went higher with my last app. I mentioned this to g-man and we were talking a bit about rates and what not. Anyways @Pete1313 chimed in but not only that he pm'd me and while he was at work we further chatted for a while about what the issue might be. He even further asked g-man if he agreed with his assessment. I'm not going to go into detail about what we discussed but the point I'm making is you don't often see someone go above and beyond and actually reach out to help you with a issue your having. I'm only 32 years old so I don't want to sound like a old man but you just don't see that anymore and I really appreciate it and didn't want it to go unnoticed.


If it weren't for you, @g-man and others I would not have succeeded in my Reno. Full stop. This is a great community.

I went from not caring for my lawn to a Monostand KBG being nominated for LOTM. Lots of hard work but I had plenty of mentors.

And I love how @Pete1313 lists out his applications. I've learned so much about phosphites, sea kelp, AMS with any systemic app to help whatever you are spraying work into the soil...the list goes on and on. Easy to learn from his journals.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Started to see a little bit of browning in the area I had summer patch last year. It's later this year and doesn't look too bad right now. I didn't want to risk it though so I applied Thiophanate-methyl at 3 oz/k. I was 3 days short of 21 days from my last azoxy app so I added that in to the mix at .77 oz/k and watered in right away.

Also mowed the lawn. This is mid mow stripes.



Finished



Also edged. The rotary scissors does a great job at edging IMO.



There's some areas that need sand on the edge where I lifted the sod when they were running cables. Will do that end of this month.

Also thinking about possibly running pipe for irrigation. A bit hesitant to do so having to dig the trenches but with how bluegrass fills in I think I'll be ok. There's too many times I end up watering in the evening and I think overall it's just better to have irrigation.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow looking very nice...that edge is insane


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Wow looking very nice...that edge is insane


Thanks. Appreciate it!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I posted this in the what did you do with your lawn today thread. I'm posting here too. I like the standing in the centre of the lawn pictures recently.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

oh wow i just figured you had irrigation in ground already

edit: i've never seen anyone grow grass up and around trees like you can. its a cool look. screw mulch! lol


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> oh wow i just figured you had irrigation in ground already
> 
> edit: i've never seen anyone grow grass up and around trees like you can. its a cool look. screw mulch! lol


I actually just noticed how the grass is grown up around the trees. That looks really great actually! Anything you did in particular to get it like that? I am disliking my mulch bed more and more these days!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Harts.



BBLOCK said:


> oh wow i just figured you had irrigation in ground already
> 
> edit: i've never seen anyone grow grass up and around trees like you can. its a cool look. screw mulch! lol


No irrigation . I'm tired of waking up early or watering late in the evening. Hoping to get something together later this month.

It's funny. A lady was walking by the other day and took a picture of the grass growing around the tree. She said she has never seen grass grow around a tree base like that before.



JBC-1 said:


> I actually just noticed how the grass is grown up around the trees. That looks really great actually! Anything you did in particular to get it like that? I am disliking my mulch bed more and more these days!


I don't really treat it any different than anywhere else. It has just thickened up over time. I will say though that having the rotary scissors has helped to keep it trimmed without scalping. Can't really mow too well with the greens mower around the base so you have to use a trimmer.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I just read through your journal I'm impressed. At the end to find out you don't have built in irrigation makes it even more impressive. Job well done and a really nice piece of property you have your hard work and dedication definitely shows.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

M32075 said:


> I just read through your journal I'm impressed. At the end to find out you don't have built in irrigation makes it even more impressive. Job well done and a really nice piece of property you have your hard work and dedication definitely shows.


Thanks for reading. Appreciate the comment.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

T-storm cell came through this morning giving more rain. Chance for more showers tonight. We've been good with precipitation this summer which is better than the lack of rain we've had the last few summers.

The lawn is liking the rain and the color is looking decent right now for the most part.

I do have some of the same issues I had last year by the edge of the curb and a little at the top of the lawn by the garden where the grass had died back. It's significantly less than last year and should recover this fall. I have suspected summer patch could be the issue but I want to be sure so I sent a sample of the soil and some affected grass to be tested. Should hear back tomorrow what the issue is.

Couple random pictures after a mow this evening.







I have a few sprays coming up. I want to do one more azoxy/cleary. I also need to do t-nex and I have to get prodiamine down this weekend. I can probably mix prodiamine with the fungicides as they both will be watered in.

I also received my irrigation supplies today. I'll have some time next week to get started on running lines and getting everything together. I want to do it now so the lawn will have the fall to recover. I'll do a write up on what I have going on when it's done.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Best of luck Bob, how are you making your trenches?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

BBLOCK said:


> Best of luck Bob, how are you making your trenches?


Going to dig by hand with a spade. Hoping to do as little damage as possible so I'll be carefully removing grass sections and placing them back and also trying to run some lines through the boxwood hedge gardens.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

If you don't have one of these, I would suggest picking one up. This brand is 3" wide. Others make 4" and 5" trench shovels, if you prefer. This along with a square point spade or half moon edger to start the initial cut, should help to keep it neat and tidy as possible. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0031576MQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_ZRGWV44H47FJ6KAAD506


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> If you don't have one of these, I would suggest picking one up. This brand is 3" wide. Others make 4" and 5" trench shovels, if you prefer. This along with a square point spade or half moon edger to start the initial cut, should help to keep it neat and tidy as possible.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0031576MQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_ZRGWV44H47FJ6KAAD506


Thanks. The 3" should work great for what I need. I am going to pick one up this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck Bob, how are you making your trenches?
> ...


Respect ! I re-trenched most of my irrigation lines last August and it's not something I'll do again.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I got back the results of the sample I sent in to be tested. This is what they said.

After incubation, there was a high number of spores and hyphae on the turf, leading us to conclude that Curvularia blight is the primary problem. Typically, Curvularia species cause a general decline in turf with irregular patches when turf is subjected to hot weather. Increasing the height of cut will help, KBG should not be cut below 1.5 inches.

We will continue to incubate the sample and send an update Monday with any new information.

I've had this issue the last few years in the same areas. It's much better this year than last with the preventative fungicide apps. I'm still not 100 percent sure there's not some other fungal issues as well and the blight is secondary but I'll go along the lines of what they have found.

From what I've read curvularia blight is basically leaf spot fungus and affects turf when the heat hits which is what I've seen.

I'm going to adjust a few things including my irrigation practices next year. Also will look to add another fungicide along with azoxy to rotate. I don't think DMI propiconazole is going to be the way to deal with it so it will be azoxy and maybe velista or Iprodione.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Chuuurles said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > BBLOCK said:
> ...


Agree with this. I wrenched almost 200ft over the last 2 days to relocate/reposition almost 15 heads before the reno and my body is telling me about it.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks at Ryan's latest YT video. Does it look similar to what you have. Mine is identical. And it is not SP.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Irrigation stuff ready to go. All that's left is for the rachio controller to come. Time to start digging some grass.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

That's exciting ! What heads are you using?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chuuurles said:


> That's exciting ! What heads are you using?


Hunter PGP ultra. There's lots of options out there but I think those should work well for the area.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> > That's exciting ! What heads are you using?
> ...


Yep, I am about to pull the trigger on a new system. I decided on I-20's after overwhelming myself with options. Very similar to what your are running.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Got the pipes teed off the main line today and run to the PRV outside.





Also mounted the rachio 3 and wired it.



Tomorrow I'll put in the valve box and then it's on to running the lines.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm almost as excited as you are to see this irrigation up and running!!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> I'm almost as excited as you are to see this irrigation up and running!!


^+1 Like Christmas morning!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Pete1313 @rob13psu. Thanks guys. I'm pumped. I have wanting to put in irrigation since we moved here. Glad it's finally happening.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 i think you should replace the 90 elbow with a T on the inside of the house. One of the T goes up to the backflow and the other goes down with a ball valve. This will allow you to bleed all the water out for winterization. On the outside also add a spot to connect the compress air.

Also consider how to unthread/remove the backflow if it cracks and needs to be replaced. I would mount it higher to have more pipe to solder a new connection.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> @SNOWBOB11 i think you should replace the 90 elbow with a T on the inside of the house. One of the T goes up to the backflow and the other goes down with a ball valve. This will allow you to bleed all the water out for winterization. On the outside also add a spot to connect the compress air.
> 
> Also consider how to unthread/remove the backflow if it cracks and needs to be replaced. I would mount it higher to have more pipe to solder a new connection.


Thanks g-man. I have the compressor fittings to thread into the threaded test cocks. It got late last night and I didn't put them in.

The backflow preventer can thread off and I actually soldered the fitting with it on then screwed in off because I forgot to put teflon tape on a fitting. It looks closer to the wall in the picture but it can thread on/off.

Good idea on the tee in the basement. I will change that.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Zone 1 is done. By the time I was finished putting the grass back it was too late for a picture. I did take a few pictures when I was running the pipes.







I had too high a nozzles in the heads at the start and wasn't getting enough pressure as the 6 heads were pulling too much GPM. I swapped out the nozzles to get within the proper GPM of what the system can handle and there working great now.

I went copper to pex with shark bites off the backflow preventer to the valves. Pex plays better underground than copper.



Zone 2 in the front yard next then I'm going to do 4 heads out back for zone 3.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Orbit valve manifold?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Orbit valve manifold?


Yuppers. Cheap and local from Home Depot.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looking good....gotta love sharkbite connectors


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Orbit valve manifold?
> ...


Are you also using the Saturn heads?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Looking good....gotta love sharkbite connectors


For sure. Just push and go. That's why I like the blu-lock too. Quick and easy.



Stuofsci02 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Hunter PGP ultra heads. I like them and they look like they will work well for the area but I don't know who decided to only put a left stop adjust with no right stop adjust on them without unscrewing the centre. :dunno:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good....gotta love sharkbite connectors
> ...


I have been replacing my Rainbird 5000 with the Hunter PGP. I like them.

Pretty much all the heads in this segment have a fixed stop and an adjustable stop. It's a bit of a pain..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

This is the damage from installing 14 heads and probably 175' of pipe under the lawn.







To be honest it's really not bad at all and will probably mostly fill in this fall. I ran a good amount of lines in the shrub beds and under the interlock along the driveway.

There are 2 other strips about 3' long that come out of the shrub beds but again not too bad.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

It looks stellar. Nice work being nice and tidy. Going to be awesome not slinging hose around. I used those shark bite connectors for pvc recently and they are a god send. Great work.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Bob's got skills.

Now you're wondering why you waited so long


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Incredible, no idea how you kept it so clean! I think I went unnecessarily deep on my trenches..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for the above comments.

I mowed the grass earlier today. The trenches are almost not noticeable unless you get closer. Fungus areas are recovering as well. Soon will be time to start dropping nitrogen for the fall and everything should recover later in the season.



The picture was taken after a cell dropped a heavy rain. Road was fully flooded for a few minutes. It was wild.

I'm still cutting at around 13/16th HOC but would like to raise to 1" later in the season. I left it lower as I'd like to level some areas with sand and think the lower hight will help.

Need to do a app of SOP this weekend.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Did a app of AMS and SOP today. First granular nitrogen in over 2 months. Will gradually ramp up nitrogen over the next few weeks.

Got to say, it was great to just turn on the sprinklers to water everything in instead of watering by hand or moving sprinklers.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sand for the areas I trenched. They have settled back well for the most part but wanted to blend them in with the sand.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Intense t-storm line moved through last night. Over 2" of rain in a very short time. Also had hail earlier in the evening. There is lots of debris and leafs to be picked up. I got some this morning but the rest will have to wait until later.

Not exactly sure what the issue is but this morning some grass blades have a strange yellow look to them over the general lawn. It looks like the start of some light fungus but I can't id it.



I'm not sure if it was the excess of rain that contributed to it but I cut the grass yesterday and it wasn't there. I will try and do azoxy later today.

Anyways, this was a picture from this morning.



Sand areas have recovered well and are only noticeable when looking directly down now.

You can really see how at this time of year the shade is quite heavy for a good chunk of the day.

The areas of light green beside the tree garden are areas I dug out poa t and re seeded. I've got most poa t under control but it does show it self in some areas and I try and deal with it quickly.

On August 22nd I seeded a area where bell put a box for fibre cable. It's on the other side of the driveway in the 500 sqft side yard. They put it there in spring and I did seed but it sunk and got trampled by the bell people so I re graded with screened top soil and a thin layer of bag soil and put down seed. This is bewitched seed that is 5 years old now and it still germinates fine.





This is in between me and my neighbors lawn. It got a bit flattened by the rain last night and I seeded late but there's enough coverage there I can thicken it up with nitrogen.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Looks really good as usual @SNOWBOB11 . Could those yellow blades be from chlorosis?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> Looks really good as usual @SNOWBOB11 . Could those yellow blades be from chlorosis?


It's possible. I thought that too as that's what it looked like. I have done 2 fall nitrogen apps already and I'm consistent with spraying iron so I'd be surprised if that's the case but it's possible. I decided to skip the fungicide this evening. I'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

September 15th

Put down fall nitrogen app #3. Also did a final app of SOP for the year.

Set the rachio to water in the fertilizer overnight.

Day time high temperatures are still warm for late summer. However night time low is dropping under 10°C (50°F) tonight.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I took a picture today to show how the trenched areas and subsequent sand has blended from the sprinkler install.

August 9th


August 23rd


September 20th


At this point you can't see where they were.

The extra nitrogen this fall and the bluegrass ability to fill in is helpful to fix damage such as this.

Seeing how well the sand has settled and blended I think I will do the entire lawn next spring.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I took a picture today to show how the trenched areas and subsequent sand has blended from the sprinkler install.
> 
> August 9th
> 
> ...


Very impressive Job on the install. Lawn is looking 👌


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's a update on the small area I seeded around the utility box that was installed earlier this year. It has filled in well for the most part. It was seeded on August 22nd so it's only basically one month after germination.



Not much to report on the rest of the yard. There were a few triv spots I killed and re seeded as well and they have also filled in although obviously they are light green until they darken over time.





The grass is getting it's fall darker green color to it although it's difficult to see in a picture as at this time of year the lawn gets most of the day shade.

App 4 of nitrogen for the fall went down on 9/26. Will probably get down 2 more applications before the end of the season.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Grass is still growing quite fast. Warm fall so far.

Cut in the rain as I had the time today and hadn't mowed in a week. Fast growth and 1 week since last cut equals stragglers. Had to double cut to get them.



The areas I reseeded for triv are starting to blend in although very light green.

I need to spray some iron.

Close up of the stripes and some new bewitched as well as worm castings.



If it stops raining this evening I'll apply some granular ammonium sulfate.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks great as per usual. Do you attempt to control the worm population or just let them do their thing?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chuuurles said:


> Looks great as per usual. Do you attempt to control the worm population or just let them do their thing?


Worm castings are annoying and for me this time of year always seems the worst but no I don't intentionally do anything to kill them. I don't have the heart to kill earth worms. If just seems wrong.

I did however apply cleary 3336 earlier this year and I noticed a decent amount of dead worms after a few days. There was a article written on this and cleary does kill them. That wasn't the intention of using the fungicide however.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

1" of rain expected overnight into tomorrow so I did the final app of nitrogen for the season this morning so that it can get watered in. Total I did 6 total apps for a total of just under 3 lb nitrogen per ksqft this fall.

I also applied fungicide to the lawn as I had several areas where I was starting to see powdery mildew. I did get a bit of damage a few years back from PM so even though it's getting later in the season I definitely did still want to get some fungicide down. I used propi azoxy mix. I know azoxy isn't much for PM but the propi should stop it from spreading.

Trees are dropping leaves so the lawn keeps getting covered. I mulched with the rotary then mowed with the reel.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The stripes at this time of year really stand out. Ignore the leaves it's a constant battle.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@SNOWBOB11 …. Looks great.. cooler weather now…everything should get a shade darker.. weird day today.. rain and sun back and forth..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @SNOWBOB11 …. Looks great.. cooler weather now…everything should get a shade darker.. weird day today.. rain and sun back and forth..


Thanks. Looks like Tuesday, Wednesday will be warmer and sunny before things start to go down again. It had to come at some time.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mowed today. Top growth is slow now but grass is still striping well.

Hopefully this weekend I can blow out the sprinklers. Almost time for the end of lawn season.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Mowed today. Top growth is slow now but grass is still striping well.
> 
> Hopefully this weekend I can blow out the sprinklers. Almost time for the end of lawn season.


It's a sad time. We got lucky this year with an extended season. My guess is next weekend will be last mow….  …. It will be nice to have a break though..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Mowed today. Top growth is slow now but grass is still striping well.
> ...


It was a nice October temperature wise but yeah it had to come at sometime.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

What I find most interesting about this post/screenshot is the different geographic sunrise/sunset times. I recall coming across a map of North America, in a member's post with staggered times/daily daylight duration over the season. I need to find it. That 7:48 sunrise time is a killer, but I like the 18:11 sunset time much better than mine, so I think you have better times, currently! Our times for today are as follows:

Sunrise 7:20 EDT
Sunset 17:53 EDT


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> What I find most interesting about this post/screenshot is the different geographic sunrise/sunset times. I recall coming across a map of North America, in a member's post with staggered times/daily daylight duration over the season. I need to find it. That 7:48 sunrise time is a killer, but I like the 18:11 sunset time much better than mine, so I think you have better times, currently! Our times for today are as follows:
> 
> Sunrise 7:20 EDT
> Sunset 17:53 EDT


Yes, it is interesting. You can sometimes automatically think the further north you go the earlier the sun set but not always throughout the year. For instance Thunder Bay Ont which is further to the north has a current sun set of 6:40pm. Almost a hour later than you. The sun set times are still coming down from late summer times from the North Pole on south…


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> What I find most interesting about this post/screenshot is the different geographic sunrise/sunset times. I recall coming across a map of North America, in a member's post with staggered times/daily daylight duration over the season. I need to find it. That 7:48 sunrise time is a killer, but I like the 18:11 sunset time much better than mine, so I think you have better times, currently! Our times for today are as follows:
> 
> Sunrise 7:20 EDT
> Sunset 17:53 EDT


@Green posted it in @gregonfire's journal.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

jskierko said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > What I find most interesting about this post/screenshot is the different geographic sunrise/sunset times. I recall coming across a map of North America, in a member's post with staggered times/daily daylight duration over the season. I need to find it. That 7:48 sunrise time is a killer, but I like the 18:11 sunset time much better than mine, so I think you have better times, currently! Our times for today are as follows:
> ...


That's the one! Thanks!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Final end of season picture



This was after leaf bagging around 10 bags of leaves.

There are still some leaves left to fall so I imagine I'll mow a few more times with the toro recycler to pick up all that falls.

With the early sun set now I've been ending up mow bagging the leaves in the dark now.

Other than that it's season over for the lawn. Already got a few flakes and it looks like real winter might be starting in a few weeks.


----------



## jamieclayton (11 mo ago)

You have a great looking lawn!


----------

